# How do you delete a book on your Kindle?



## ahmshah786 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a Kindle (the basic version) and want to delete a few books that were mistakenly downloaded. Can anyone tell me how to do that?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Which model do you have? I assume they are Kindle books and not from another website? If you want to delete a Kindle book from the Kindle device, you should look for "remove from device" or "remove to archive" when you bring up the book details (steps to finding this will vary depending on what model you have - you can always look in your user guide, it should tell you how to bring up the book details and remove a book from the device). 

If you want to delete it from your account entirely (keeping in mind this means you will no longer have access to it and should you want it again, you'll have to rebuy it) you should go to "Manage Your Kindle" on the Amazon website and in the list of your books, find the one you want to delete. On the right, there should be a button that says "Actions" - under there you will find "Delete from library".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On the basic Kindle, you can remove a book from the device by navigating to the book, right clicking, and then navigate to the 'delete this book' (Or it might say 'remove from device').  Click and you should be asked to confirm.

If the book is on the home page but not in any collection, you'll get to the same point, faster, by left clicking.  But if the book is in a collection, all that will do is remove it from that collection.


----------



## ahmshah786 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for the replies. Off to do some overdue Kindle housekeeping!


----------



## ginab1 (Feb 16, 2013)

How would I delete books from the kindle fire? I have a regular kindle and a kindle fire. How do I put books on the kindle but keep them off the fire? Whenever I plug either into my computer it downloads EVERYTHING to it. 
Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ginab1 said:


> How would I delete books from the kindle fire? I have a regular kindle and a kindle fire. How do I put books on the kindle but keep them off the fire? Whenever I plug either into my computer it downloads EVERYTHING to it.
> Thanks.


I don't load books using the computer so I'm not exactly sure what you mean.

But, it is true that when you buy a new book and send it wirelessly, it'll show in the Fire carousel even when you sent it to a different device.

But it hasn't been downloaded. If you want it off the carousel just touch and hold it and 'remove from carousel' will be one of the options. There's also 'remove from device' if it's actually on the device.

That works as well when you're in the books section.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


----------



## FranceBarnaby (Feb 10, 2013)

I use a kindle app on my iPad. If you want to permanently delete a book, you have to go to your account at Amazon.com and manage your kindle. If you do this though, you'd have to purchase the book again if you want it back.


----------

